# Trap primers and shock absorbers



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

I was told today by another "plumber" that it would void the warranty of trap primers and shock absorbers if you put pipe dope on the threads..He said the dope will clog up the little hole in the bottom.. I haven't ever heard this before and I've always put dope on them.. Any of y'all heard this before?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Always read the little notice that is attached to the threads. It will usually indicate this. 
"*Stupid helper*", you really need a better outlook on your self image,take pride in yourself. Your in a very important trade. Be proud. I am. Just saying.
Edit: you can get your name changed, the powers that be here would understand. If interested PM a moderator, again they are all very fine folks.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

stupid helper said:


> I was told today by another "plumber" that it would void the warranty of trap primers and shock absorbers if you put pipe dope on the threads..He said the dope will clog up the little hole in the bottom.. I haven't ever heard this before and I've always put dope on them.. Any of y'all heard this before?


More than likely the fool was putting dope in the female fitting rather on the thread of the male


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> More than likely the fool was putting dope in the female fitting rather on the thread of the male


Which is never ok, always only on male threads.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Teflon with plumber's grease on t. primers, check valves, h. arresters, and regulators...no leaks and easy to break back out for service (and no way to put anything on the female threads ) :thumbsup:


----------



## stupid helper (Sep 30, 2012)

Epox said:


> Always read the little notice that is attached to the threads. It will usually indicate this.
> "Stupid helper", you really need a better outlook on your self image,take pride in yourself. Your in a very important trade. Be proud. I am. Just saying.
> Edit: you can get your name changed, the powers that be here would understand. If interested PM a moderator, again they are all very fine folks.


I don't care what you think of me.. I'm no dummy and I take my job serious.. It's a joke.. Sorry you can't see the humor.. I've already explained my name.. If your that worried about it quit reading my post


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Epox said:


> Which is never ok, always only on male threads.


Unless you have an old can of rectorseal. I believe it used to say female threads on anything over 1-1/2. 20+ years ago.:yes:


----------

